# Worst Setup Mistake Ever?



## flatliner (May 2, 2005)

A buddy from work come to me yesterday telling me he'll have to grind his riser down to get his wisker biscuit to fit on his bow. Seemed odd to me so I had him bring it in. Well, he had the WB on backwards! The rest was OUT IN FRONT of the riser rather than between the riser and string!:crazy:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*Omg !!!*



flatliner said:


> A buddy from work come to me yesterday telling me he'll have to grind his riser down to get his wisker biscuit to fit on his bow. Seemed odd to me so I had him bring it in. Well, he had the WB on backwards! The rest was OUT IN FRONT of the riser rather than between the riser and string!:crazy:


  :embara:


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I just love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

So did you fix him up by putting his cable guard in the stabilizer hole and sight between the riser and string?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Make sure you tell him which way to load the arrow and where to stand. Did he actually grind it or did you catch the problem before he broke out the tools??


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

NO FREAKIN' WAY!!! How the heck did he think that was right? Did he feel stupid afterward? Did you take him to the range and make sure he isn't going to shoot himself with it? It is backwards now, to him, right???


----------



## 3L_Archer (Oct 20, 2005)

He should only be allowed to have a small red fiberglass bow and arrows tipped with suction cups!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

He needs a NERF


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Joke right*

You are kidd'n right??????


----------



## flatliner (May 2, 2005)

*I'm NOT kidding!*

I though the same thing we he said the riser needed grinding. It's headed to my house tonight for a little TLC!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*That's My Bow !*



Doc said:


> He needs a NERF


Where did you get a picture of my bow ?

TANC


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

I've seen a few like this. Not as uncommon as you may believe. If you can buy it at a "mart" store, anything can and will happen. There are things that are less obvious that are far more detrimental to your bow's operation that happen all the time. The bow will still shoot fine with the biscuit in front (as long as you don't grind on the riser!!). Not perfect, but fine.

How many bows have we all seen with the cable and string rubbing because the cable slide has the cable and string in the wrong grooves? How about guys shooting a TM with fingers? How about guys shooting cock fletch out no matter what the rest because "that's the way I was taught"? How about a string loop with a brass nock inside the loop above tha arrow's nock? Lots of ways to screw up a bow.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

i can top that,a guy brought in his ow for a new string and he had a tm hunter in the proper position and a whisker biscuit out in front of the riser.i explained his setup issues and he simply said he liked it like that so i restrung the bow and sent him on his way.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

we have a winner.....


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

How about a "mart" putting a left handed tm hunter on a right handed bow by mounting it in front of the riser with the fingers pointed back at the shooter? Sssswwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!

Probably should buy a bunch of those nerf bows and put em on ebay. Those suckers are going to be in high demand after some of these setups.


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

That's pretty funny. I can't believe he was actually considering grinding the riser!!!???


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Think I might give it a try!*

Way I shoot it wouldn't hurt much.:darkbeer:


----------



## kpsingleton (Feb 26, 2006)

LMAO.

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

my buddy has a parker. his grip broke. parker sent a new one. wasn't the right one. he is a bit impatient (19 yo). he called me and asked what I thought about just drilling a hole in the riser to get the new grip to fit. I said, NO, leave it alone, and wait for the new grip. silly, silly, boy.


----------



## bigbuck280 (Jan 23, 2006)

TANC said:


> :embara:



He just won THE MOST Stupid of the Year :lol:


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

Guys, as a shop owner I can tell you, it is unbelievable what has come through the door in the last 40 plus years. I have had rests mounted in the front, backwards, on the inside of the riser, you name it. Sights are another issue. The same thing, sights on the inside of the riser, on back of the bow. That is just the start. Arrow rests so far out of center that the arrow “crashes” into the riser on the way out. Or so far out that the sight does not have enough adjustment. I ask how the bow shoots and they all say “great”. I have asked all of them if they want it set up correctly, something I do charge for, and most say nope it shoots just fine the way it is.


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

GOOD LORD!!!!! that is the funniets thing i've heard in a long time. Poor greenhorn! I was once at that level and i think we all were at one time.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

i just remembered the best one yet,a guy comes into camp where i guide and has a browning from the early 90s with a control cam on it.looking at it i notice either he has left hand wheels on a right handed bow or the limbs were put on upside down,so i asked him if he had the bow repaired recently and he said yes.i stated what was wrong with his rig and he argued with and got all defensive,then he got exited and said ive got another one in the truck just like it and i will show you your wrong,he came in with the other bow and saw i was not wrong got mad and said it shot fine.next year he came back and stated he contacted browning and they built the bow that way for one year,i smiled and said you shouold have contacted pse since they own browing archery division now.


----------



## sndmn11 (Jul 26, 2003)

*amazed*

i cant believe he would rather grind down his bow than get a different rest


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

*bow novices*

I know a guy at work that gave a bow to another guy for free with no arrows. The guy with the new bow told me he had to get some arrows, and also the bow was really loud. I ask, how to you know? He says, I have been fireing it!! I say, what!!, without an arrow!!! He says, yeh, I was just practicing. Turns out it was an old bear compound and I explained to him that he was lucky he didn't hurt himself!!!!!!!!!! What a mooron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

dtrkyman said:


> i just remembered the best one yet,a guy comes into camp where i guide and has a browning from the early 90s with a control cam on it.looking at it i notice either he has left hand wheels on a right handed bow or the limbs were put on upside down,so i asked him if he had the bow repaired recently and he said yes.i stated what was wrong with his rig and he argued with and got all defensive,then he got exited and said ive got another one in the truck just like it and i will show you your wrong,he came in with the other bow and saw i was not wrong got mad and said it shot fine.next year he came back and stated he contacted browning and they built the bow that way for one year,i smiled and said you shouold have contacted pse since they own browing archery division now.


I'm not so sure about this one....a few years ago I was at Dunn's in Pevely, MO and spotted something like that in the bowrack. I tend to ignore solocams so the first thing I usually look at while scanning the contents of the rack is the upper wheels; on this particular bow I saw a cam on the top but when I looked at the lower end I saw a round idler. I asked the salesman whether someone had taken the limbs and rigging from a LH bow and put them on a RH riser and he claimed the bow was totally stock. I'm not sure of the brand but it might well have been a Browning.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

A few years ago I had a guy call the shop to say that he had just purchased a second hand compound bow set up from a newspaper ad and was having problems with it. He said that when he fired the bow using the release aid and an arrow on the string, the string would come off the cams everytime. If he just fired the bow without an arrow the string would stay on the cams. 
He said he had done this a couple of times and it was getting hard to put the string back on the cams as he and a friend would put the string on the bottom cam then compress the bow by pushing it into the floor.

Somewhat intrigued I suggested he come in and I would try to work out why this was happening.

He turned up with an old target compound, arrows and a rope BT release. I looked the bow over and could see nothing wrong. I asked him to have a shot so I could see for myself what was going on. He put the rope release on and then proceeded to nock the arrow "inside" the rope loop. Problem solved. I still laugh about it.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

a friend of mine did something that scared the heck out of me the other day. he needed to chenge is draw length, so, he comes to full draw and has his other friend run a tie down from one limb to the other in front of his cams....yah, it must have been as bad as it sounded. I wanted to smack him hard.


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

I hope he wasn't a good Friend :darkbeer: Blake


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

The bow that had the cam on top may have been a PSE. The bow shot very well but the idea of the cam on top did not take off with the public.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Joe Barbieur said:


> The bow that had the cam on top may have been a PSE. The bow shot very well but the idea of the cam on top did not take off with the public.


yeah pse made a scorpion for a year or two with a lightning one cam on top.


----------



## ky_hunter (Sep 11, 2005)

hoyt3 said:


> a friend of mine did something that scared the heck out of me the other day. he needed to chenge is draw length, so, he comes to full draw and has his other friend run a tie down from one limb to the other in front of his cams....yah, it must have been as bad as it sounded. I wanted to smack him hard.


As bad as I hate to say it I have done this one before. Was young and dumb. Oh wait im still dumb.


----------



## 3L_Archer (Oct 20, 2005)

sndmn11 said:


> i cant believe he would rather grind down his bow than get a different rest


I can't believe he couldn't look at the rest and figure it out!

3L


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Years ago (at an archery shop we use to hang around at),a guy came in with looking for some sort of help with his bow(can't recall what sort of help).Anyways,I remember that when he drew his bow I noticed that the bow was left handed and he drew it righty.I explained to him that his bow was a left handed bow and that he couldn't shoot it correctly like this.He just looked at me puzzled like and stated "well this is the way I like it"


----------



## Droptine4 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Heres one*

I was at a area pro shop and the owner wanted me to look at this bow well he grabbed a customers bowcase and opened it i noticed that he kept his arrows with his Muzzy broadheads on and put them in the arrow holders on the lid of the case Like the plano bow cases allow  The proshop guy told me he does this all the time even though he had tried to explain why this is VERY DANGEROUS and the guy just shrugs it off  ... Safe to say i walked away from the case before he close it


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Jan 31, 2006)

*My friend said the same thing*

 My friend called me and said he was going to have to grind his riser down and i said hold on! And then I explained over the phone how it was supposed to go on and and then it magically worked. Imagine that!!


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

dtrkyman said:


> yeah pse made a scorpion for a year or two with a lightning one cam on top.


Thanks, guys....that's probably what I saw. I thought it was named after some critter that carried its weapon above its head; I just couldn't remember the name.


----------



## torque (May 18, 2004)

*See it quite often.*

A pro shop here has done this on purpose. He sells a lot low brace height bows (High Country) and when a customer wants a Wisker Biscuit he'll put it up front. With the design of some of the risers coupled with 5 3/4" brace heights, half of the fletching sticks through the biscuit at rest. :brick:


----------



## F355FTS (Dec 9, 2005)

*Ok i must be pretty dumb.*

I just got my first bow a 05 allegiance and was thinking about puttng my biscuit on the front just so my feathers wouldnt stick into the whisker biscuit when i load my arrow.

If you can mount your whisker biscuit on front with out any grinding (that is pretty funny) what would be wrong with it? I was thinking your arrow would be a little longer. But thast about it.


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

hay the longer the arrow the more weight that the arrow has to "throw" off of the string. there for it would slow down you arrow speed, but speed isnt everything its if you can hit the target or not. that is what counts, theres nothing wrong fundamentally with it, just more weight for the bow to "throw" or "push" off of the string. its your bow do as you want with it.


----------



## MichiganMan (Jan 30, 2003)

I had a customer that came to us from Cabelas in MI, very angry, he had them install a WB and told them that it was wrong, they insisted it was right... they had it on the front of the bow, no lie. He showed me the receipt for the rest and installation. They put a left handed one on, so he bought a right from us and returned that one, they gave him a hard time returning it, but finaly did.


----------



## Randallcblitz (Feb 12, 2006)

> I was at a area pro shop and the owner wanted me to look at this bow well he grabbed a customers bowcase and opened it i noticed that he kept his arrows with his Muzzy broadheads on and put them in the arrow holders on the lid of the case Like the plano bow cases allow The proshop guy told me he does this all the time even though he had tried to explain why this is VERY DANGEROUS and the guy just shrugs it off ... Safe to say i walked away from the case before he close it


Man I'm glad I read this. It didn't even cross my mind that it might cut the string. stupid stupid stupid me!!!!! I'll take the muzzys off right now.


----------



## Randallcblitz (Feb 12, 2006)

> I was at a area pro shop and the owner wanted me to look at this bow well he grabbed a customers bowcase and opened it i noticed that he kept his arrows with his Muzzy broadheads on and put them in the arrow holders on the lid of the case Like the plano bow cases allow The proshop guy told me he does this all the time even though he had tried to explain why this is VERY DANGEROUS and the guy just shrugs it off ... Safe to say i walked away from the case before he close it


__________________
I came up with a better way so you don't have to take your broadheads off and put them back on all the time. I placed the arrows in just one of the foam holders and stuck just the noc end in the other foam holder. This moved the broadheads down near the end of the case so they come no where near the string when I close the top down.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

F355FTS said:


> I just got my first bow a 05 allegiance and was thinking about puttng my biscuit on the front just so my feathers wouldnt stick into the whisker biscuit when i load my arrow.
> 
> If you can mount your whisker biscuit on front with out any grinding (that is pretty funny) what would be wrong with it? I was thinking your arrow would be a little longer. But thast about it.



I personally don't use a biscuit but it is my usderstanding that they work better with vanes. I think I have heard of others saying that it will eat feathers up. Not sure tho, that is just what I heard.


----------

